# Sex/masterbation while on steroids??



## littlehippo (Apr 22, 2004)

Is it bad to to have sex or masterbate while on gear?  I can't go a day without intercourse with the girlfriend  and when she's not around....beat it!    And, since on gear it seems like thats all I want to do!!


----------



## LAM (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by littlehippo *_
> Is it bad to to have sex or masterbate while on gear?  I can't go a day without intercourse with the girlfriend  and when she's not around....beat it!    And, since on gear it seems like thats all I want to do!!



this question doesn't even warrant an answer...If you don't know the answer to that you have no business using gear


----------



## Veridicality (Apr 22, 2004)

I would have spent the time it took you to write this and spent it with the girlfriend . . . . . LOL


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2004)

Shoot, you got a little extra test in your body.. enjoy it!


----------



## littlehippo (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey, as stupid as the question was...  I was not sure. Plus, I just wanted to add a little "something different" to the boards for a little fun.

And yes, I do have a college degree!!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2004)

#1 sex drive goes up
#2 with HPTA suppression, your nut sack will empty the more you ejaculate. This is where HCG comes in, I have a crapload of information at the top of the forum in the PCT thread.

All you really need to know up front, 250-500iu twice a week, no higher on the dose but you can run it daily if you really had to (not likely).


----------



## littlehippo (Apr 22, 2004)

yes, I have read some info on PCT and am working on obtaining some.  HCG during cycle and clomid afterwards.  

I started the thread cause I have been unusually horny.. and I like it!  I just wanted to know if it would have an effect on my system emptying my nut 2-3 times a day.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 7, 2004)

MY quetion is does sex help increase testosterone production while coming off of gear or should you avoid it?  Maybe I'm really dumb here but I was wondering if it helps or hinders getting back to your normal testosterone levels.  Any answers?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

The bigger your sack the better the chances of the factory being fully manned, so if you keep emptying it then you make this more difficult.

Now you may trigger more LH this way by creating demand, but the amount of LH the body can do versus the stimulation of hCG is going to pale in comparison.

So for myself, I try to not go over 2-3 times a week if I'm trying to recover and are worried about that.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 7, 2004)

littlehippo said:
			
		

> I can't go a day without intercourse with the girlfriend  and when she's not around....beat it!


Get a second girlfriend and do both everyday. You will then forget you ever had this issue.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 7, 2004)

> I can't go a day without intercourse with the girlfriend and when she's not around....beat it! And, since on gear it seems like thats all I want to do!!


                                                                                                                                                              Dawg, you got too much free time !!!!!!!!!!!!!You can't be beat'n your meat like it owes you money and shit! Relax playa, before you go blind! ha ha ha ha!   Peace n Love


----------

